# The BEST Fishing Rod Accessory Just Got Better!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

For Spinning & Conventional Rigs! Fresh or Saltwater!
(Released By Fishing Solutions Based in Texas!)

For years Tony Lopez of Fishing Solutions has been producing small & large diameter sized Bell Buddies for Hawaii's anglers. These Bell Holders fitted all sizes & brands of shoreline casting rods with bells to alert anglers of nibbles to strikes. Now Tony resides in Texas & has just released his new Bell Buddy for Hawaii's anglers. The intended purpose is to fit a light stick on it to visually alert you to early nibbling.

I find this helpful. I remember i once had a school of Jacks pass by & my rigs went down one at a time with the bells ringing loudly. This attracted others from 100yds away & my spot was no longer my spot. Now i only put the bells on if i'm the only one around. But to visually see action via the light sticks is a big plus! Weeks ago Tony had sent me a few mounts with light sticks to try. I waited until the full moon to try them. Yup, the worst time to fish but i figured if i could still see the lights during a full bright moon then it'll be bright enough to see during a dark night. A estimated the light visuality of the light sticks disappear at roughly 60ft away (the length of a bowling lane).

I did use live bait that a young 9yr old youngster gave me before he had to leave. Thanks! I had 2 big strikes but were short lived. The 3rd strike was a small hit & turned out to be my nemesis pest the Puffer Fish. First one i've hooked in weeks though. So i now use both Bell Buddies, one for a bell & the other for a light stick. The light stick holders come in white, black & yellow.


----------

